# Mitsubishi Eclipse



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's a link to my Calculations:

http://evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/?...nd=0:sec=195:asp=60:rim=14:rr=0.015:bs=0.003:


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

My EV is a 94' Mitsubishi Eclipse. You can see it at:

www.flickr.com/mbarkley

Also, a friend in our EV Club has an Eagle Talon EV, pretty much the same body style as well. It can be seen at: www.nteaa.org


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

finally purchase the rolling chassis/donor car.

red 94 mitsubishi eclipse
5 spd manual.

had supposedly blown headgasket, but ran somewhat, at least enough to move around the driveway.

am currently dismantling now. Pep Boys was out of engine hoists so Ive done everything except remove the ac compressor and detach the shift cables.


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a 95 Talon sitting in storage. I had originally purchased it to convert but have since changed to a BMW 318. 

Anyone need a cheap glider!!?? 

Where are you located?





Ben in SC


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

well,
engine is finally out. took 3 weekends.

some advice for anyone in the ICE removal stage. The driveaxles can be removed quite easily if you follow some simple advice.

although it will be slightly different for different vehicles, you want to first remove the ball joint. get a quality ball joint separator (rent from autozone. I already owned one), and avoid the pickle fork thing. turn the wheel all the way to the right for drivers side removal and left for pass side removal. with wheel turned, remove the tie rod end. now simply pop the driveaxle from the transaxle using a crowbar end or similar. having someone pull a bit out on the rotor makes things easier. 

they come out very easily, and you do not have to remove the axle nut unless you want to. this advice was not found in any haynes manual or similar, so I thought Id post it here.


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

over the weekend removed the fuel tank and exhaust system.

tear down is now mostly complete. motor arrives tomorrow.

cant wait!


----------



## timc4444 (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you figured out how many batteries you'll use and where you are putting them ?

Your estimated range ??


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

estimate range of 40-50 miles.

probably going with 6V batteries (may splurge and get the t-125s), except weight is a possible issue. original design used 12V batteries, but range too limited. 

batteries in front, batteries in trunk after cutting out the spare tire compartment, and maybe a few under the rear seat, about where the gas tank was. Im leery of the underneath due to not being able to service the batteries easily; however, once I begin fabrication, I think the layout will work itself out.


----------



## timc4444 (Jul 20, 2008)

chamilun said:


> estimate range of 40-50 miles.
> 
> probably going with 6V batteries (may splurge and get the t-125s), except weight is a possible issue. original design used 12V batteries, but range too limited.
> 
> batteries in front, batteries in trunk after cutting out the spare tire compartment, and maybe a few under the rear seat, about where the gas tank was. Im leery of the underneath due to not being able to service the batteries easily; however, once I begin fabrication, I think the layout will work itself out.



This will remain a four seater ?? 24 Batteries ?


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, I get it, you are critiquing.

no thanks


----------



## timc4444 (Jul 20, 2008)

Not at all. 

My Needs - To safely get 30 miles one way on a charge
My wants - Something sporty 
Reality - Find the right car and start there. Love the Miata but can't get enough lead in it. Del Sol ? sounds borderline doable, 

Eclipse ? maybe, 4 seats a good thing. Style? yes 

I have my eye on one with a blown motor that I might see today. But I know see no point in buying it if it doesn't suit my needs.

I asked you because you have already started and have the car.


----------



## timc4444 (Jul 20, 2008)

and when i say 30 miles, that is at 60 mph.



I'm looking at all smaller cars constantly to see if they will work for me.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Miata +1 Plenty of room for batteries considering you need less. The engine bay is big enough to hold a V8.


----------



## timc4444 (Jul 20, 2008)

I asked Dmitri with his excellent Silver Miata if he thought there was more room and he didn't think so his post below

_I hardly fit my 12 batts, so I don't think there could be any more batts added. I only reach 60-65 briefly, mostly drive at 50-55, the range would be less if driven faster, probably 25 miles per charge. My batts are most optimal for their size and weight, next model up is too heavy and large, see US Battery Web site for diff models. The car is already at 3200 Lb, so any more batt weight would be dangerous. I'm afraid that your requirements are out of reach for lead acid batts, you'd have to go Lithium.

_So I am asking everybody who already has a car. Most ICE car owners won't exactly open the hood and trunk for you.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

timc4444 said:


> So I am asking everybody who already has a car. Most ICE car owners won't exactly open the hood and trunk for you.


I have some pics of the Miata engine bay. Stock '94


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

and another.


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

and now seeing if 8V might be better. 12V definitely easiest, but Im most concerned about range.

update: replaced ball joint on left side, and transaxle on right side (either I ripped when removing or was already torn. either way, $60 to replace no big deal).

cut the adapter plate with band saw. transmission and motor are in the vehicle. Im now trying to determine the best way to make the motor mounts, or more importantly, make sure everything is aligned properly.

My technique is to make everything level. and align the transmission side parallel with the side of the car. as the tranny side has the same motor mount, Im relying on that to make sure transaxles are in the proper arrangement.


if anyone has any advice on taking measurements for motor alignment, Id be very thankful!


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

purchased 12 T-1275 bats today. I am a bit concerned as to the terminal style, but at least its not the automotive type. When shopping for batteries, make sure to ask for the 'BLEM's. these are batteries that are brand new, but did not pass inspection due to casing condition or more commonly the post. 

at the trojan distributor warehouse, I saw several batteries (deka, exide, discovery, etc) that were other peoples cores. I asked the guy about how the Trojans hold up vs the others specifically in floor machines and other commercial equipment. He said they get a lot of people switch to or back to trojans because they last so much longer and with fewer warranty uses. 

just thought Id share that. After months of research, I decided that Trojan brand was the way to go.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

chamilun said:


> estimate range of 40-50 miles.
> 
> probably going with 6V batteries (may splurge and get the t-125s), except weight is a possible issue. original design used 12V batteries, but range too limited.


you can always cut a hole in floor panel and hang a rack under the rear seat... pop it off to water batteries. But in a more geenral case, since it appears you have not settled on battery pack yet... you may want to compromise and go with 8v batteries to retain higher voltage with not quite as many. With 6v you will get more range, but it is a diminishing return as you add more and more weight....

The key is to take a real hard look at what range you can live with,and work the alternatives with 6v and 8v using the extra weight in the calculator.

There are some great 8v (golf cart) batteries out there, but they are a little taller, and will probably be a challenge getting under the hoodline without a custom scoop. I am going this route for mine, but not quite to that point yet.


----------

